# Stucco on poured concrete walls



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

2 coats should be fine for that application.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

In your case, 2 should be fine. I just had the stucco done on my house...the last coat is actually called a color coat and is really nothing more than about an 1/8" layer of stucco with the color applied.

I'm assuming he is going to give you a smooth finish....


----------



## remodler (Nov 26, 2012)

Okay. Base coat is done over lath. Looks good. In a couple areas I noticed it seemed to dry quicker. I noticed a horizontal stretch about two feet long that was lighter in color. When I tapped my finger nail it seemed to have a ting to it. Seems to have a void behind it. There are only a couple areas that seem to do this. Is this normal or should I have my stucco guy look at it before the finish coat.?


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Unless you expect the wall to get a lot of abuse...I wouldn't worry about it. Your second coat is going to add more thickness...so I'm sure it will be plenty strong.


----------



## remodler (Nov 26, 2012)

Okay. Stucco is up and looks great. Next step is sealing. I would like to use a good penetrating sealer that will also breath. I've been looking and many of the breathable sealers say not recommend for below grade. Does this mean exterior below grade? Any recommendations?


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

bestways said:


> Okay. Stucco is up and looks great. Next step is sealing. I would like to use a good penetrating sealer that will also breath. I've been looking and many of the breathable sealers say not recommend for below grade. Does this mean exterior below grade? Any recommendations?


 
http://www.prosoco.com/Products/d113db5a-0836-4c51-822e-b0006e080476


----------

